# Audio and FreeBSD



## cmj (Sep 20, 2009)

I get an annoying beep once I'm out of space and such but nothing more out of my sound.  

When I try to run pulseaudio:


```
I: caps.c: Dropping root priviledges
W: main.c: High-priority scheduling enabled in configuration but not allowed by policy
E: main.c: Daemon startup without any loaded modules, refusing to work.
```

I added myself to the proper group to use pulseaudio.  So I'm not sure where the issue lies. 

I believe my sound card is this:


```
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = '82801IB/IR/IH (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller'
class  = multimedia
subclass = HDA
```

I tried [cmd=]kldunload snd_hda[/cmd] followed by [cmd=]kldload snd_hda[/cmd], but no luck.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2009)

What does `$ cat /dev/sndstat` tell you?


----------



## cmj (Sep 20, 2009)

the output of cat /dev/sndstat


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (0p:0v/1r:1v channels)
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok. This means the soundcard is detected correctly. You will need to figure out how to configure the driver so the correct outputs are used. If you search this board you will find several threads dealing with configuring HDA sound.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Why are you trying to run PulseAudio?  Pretty much everything you can do with PulseAudio on Linux, you can do with the standard sound stuff in FreeBSD.  Remove Pulse, and try using a plain-jane audio app like mpg123 or xmms or even just cat a text file to /dev/dsp.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 21, 2009)

do you get any sound at all without using pulse audio?
have you tried setting hw.snd.default_unit to 1?


----------

